# my new toys!!



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i bought these from dicks. the small canoe is a kay-noe, 11'9" long and 32.5 in wide. i changed out the seat with a better one and lowered and moved it forward 6in. thats one nice handleing boat. im 6'4" 280lbs and it sits very high in the water. the green one is a perception america 11 ft long.also very nice not as stable as the kay-noe but alot of fun. these are cheap and alot of fun.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Interesting. Hadn't heard of a kay-noe. Looks like it would be fun. I'd check one out, but I already have a canoe, scanoe, and kayak...maybe I'll make some room.

CW


----------



## thecomicist (Jun 30, 2008)

Just bought that canoe from Dicks for $369. I wanted something to get out on the lake with and fish. Being a non-swimmer, I'm kinda wary. I took it out yesterday for the first time and spent most of my time paddling and very little time fishing. 

Any advice on how to get over the jitters about water? I bought a life jacket.

What do you think of those pontoons some people are selling?


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

Basstrackerman, is the kay-noe pretty light? I have a 15 foot alum canoe but it is a load.

stevek


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Kay-noe... that thing is awesome!! I have never seen such a neat boat. My wife is now worried we are going to Dicks today!!  Keep us posted on how you do in it! 

As far as getting over the jitters. You need to keep getting out, the more you get out the more confidence you will have. I was nervous too, but now I feel I can go anywhere. Last year I was out on Lake Erie in my yak with no problems (it was a pretty calm day). Just don't give up


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i have gone down the river that runs thru my back yard and the kay-noe is the cats meow!!! as big as i am there are no stability problems at all. it tracks great and very easy to steer. it is the old town discovery 119 re made. now that boat along with the pack boat were a little tippy. so i moved the seat forward to the widest point then lowered it as low as i could. this is much better than any canoe or kayak i have ever been in. its poly link 3 weighs 43lbs as per the manual.i use a fiberglass 230cc kayak paddle. also remember i weigh 280lbs and can paddle over water 5-6 inches deep without rubbing.cost $399.99 and seat was about $30.00 from cabelas.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

oh yeah, i have a 15.5 canoe that is 80lbs also what a load!! 43lbs is very easy to load unload. i use a bed extender for transportation.


----------



## thecomicist (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay, went out on the lake for about 5 hours, caught a mess of fish, and I'm still alive. Great canoe! But, that seat has to be remodeled! Fishing for five hours made me feel like I drove to Florida nonstop... tailbone hurt like the dickens. I'm gonna get me one of those pads people take to sporting events. Great experience... and no jitters. I'm in love with my kay-noe. And, today was beautiful. The bass hit all day long.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

thats why i replaced the seat. it felt like only the top of my rear was sitting on the seat. this new seat is 20in wide and long i believe. very nice boat! i will be putting it in this week alot in the local lakes and river.


----------



## thecomicist (Jun 30, 2008)

My Kay-Noe is great! I've gotten over the jitters and the thing tracks well. I think I'll take some swimming lessons at the Y so I can get rid of that darn life vest. It's hot as the dickens. Kayak paddles are the way to go.


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 21, 2008)

The Kay-noe is a fine canoe, apparently built by OLD TOWN for Dick's Sporting Goods. 

It is very similar to the discontinued Discovery 119k, an excellant Old Town solo canoe for many years.

I really like that boat seat (walmart) you put in the canoe, thank's for an excellant idea.

One question... how long were your bolts on the seat mount? They look 3-4" in the picture.

I like STABILITY... 

Thanks


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i made the back of the seat lower than the front so ya dont slide out. i believe 3.5 in ft and 4.5 in rear. you can actually go about an inch or 2 lower. its alot better than any kayak or canoe ive paddled in past. i think what i will do is buy another and set it up just like this and keep it with my camper in north carolina.


----------



## Clay Walters (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Basstrackerman,

I've been mulling over the possibility of getting a solo canoe to access some waters that my pontoon really isn't suited for and a couple of places inflatables are not permitted.

After researching intensively I arranged to try out a Wenonah Vagabond because it routinely received top ratings from solo canoe enthusiasts. Much to my surprise it was just too squirrely for me. I'm 6'2" and 230#, not in good physical condition (arthritis & nuerapathy), and really want a small canoe such as yours but with the seat level with the gunnels.

Even with the seat low in the Vagabond I couldn't relax. The dealer also had a Mad River Freedom Solo and it was much much better. Still, the seat was lower than I want and it has a V-bottom. I found getting in and out of it a challenge each and every time although once seated all was well.

Knowing your Kaynoe is shorter but wider I'm trying to find one locally I can try out before making any decisions. 

Did you try mounting your seat any higher but then determine the loss of stability made this impractical?

Other than mounting it low in the boat you've rigged yours up precisely as I've envisioned doing. 

I'm encouraged,

Clay


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

thecomicist said:


> I think I'll take some swimming lessons at the Y so I can get rid of that darn life vest. It's hot as the dickens.


Please do not get rid of the life vest!! First of all, you will be illegal if you choose to do so. You must have one aboard although it is not a requirement to have it on. Especially if you are not a strong swimmer I would think you would want to leave it on. The last thing you want to be doing when it overturns, which will probably happen at some point, is to be looking around for a life jacket. You can look in to buying an inflatable flotation device. They are a bit more costly but they are made for ultimate comfort with the safety still ensured.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

comic,
take a look at making a set of outriggers to stable things up. check this out for some ideas...http://canoeoutriggers.com/


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

just to be proud i have made a canoe myself from pine&oak, weighs in around 24lbs, 11'5". the only downside is that its membrane is dacron cloth covered with 6 coats of marine laquer, so no rocks or wood to go over, big NO NO unless you can swin with all the gear between ur teeth . also, kinda funky when you see the waterline around you. haven't taken it out to fish, but its really fast paddler with the kayak paddles.


----------

